# Dispatch question



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

What is the best shot placement on. Coyote in a trap. I shot one today in the head? It was looking right at me.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Others will chime in but I saw a professional do it with a .22 pistol to the heart. No mess. Ethical.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with Glen, in fact I use a .17hmr to the heart/lung area ( put it right on the front of the shoulder).

The problem with a shot to the head is hemorrhaging. That bloody mess under the hide could make skinning take a tad longer. .

A shot to the heart with any small caliber like a .22 or .17 rim-fire will leave a small enough hole you usually do not have to sew it up. A head on shot to the chest is also a good shot with a small caliber.

For fox, Ill grab them with a noose and apply pressure to their side with my boot. This method leaves no fur damage and is faster then you think.

Here's a photo courtesy of http://www.coyotecanada.ca/weapons.html


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Over the years I've always shot coyotes in the heart with 22 short hp---no mess---for fox a tap on the nose with your trapping shovel and stand on their chest--no mess ----good luck trapping*


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

When we did a little trapping we had a baseball bat . A good whack behind the ears and its all over.

Kinda scary to do.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive been using 17 hmr for the odd one still alive in a snare , blood is a problem so may try the heart shot on another if need be .


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I use several live traps for bobcats and sell to a taxidermist that prefers them without holes or blood. His method is to drown them in the creek or a water tank in the live trap. He's tapped, threaded, and twisted a little bit to almost being off his rocker! To each his own I guess. I'm getting $200 to $300 over market value for them. Cash talks


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Would he care for a northern cat or two?

Larry


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't know why he wouldn't, I'll ask him.


----------

